# England Premiership 10-11 January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Laguna (Jan 8, 2009)

Blackburn not to lose!
Blackburn is improving with its new coach. Maybe a draw but x2 is safer and odds are still quite good.
Bullard is out for Fullham or at least thats what I hear.


----------



## danyy (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont know for Blackburn cuz i like Fulham and they are pretty strong right now...
But i think L'pool will beat Stoke and i think to try L'pool 1(-1 goal)
+
Manchester United not to lose


----------

